# Need help with Adobe Flashplayer please ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have "Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX, Version 10.2.152.26" that I downloaded from "www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer/", publisher "Adobe Systems Incorporated". It is showing as "installed" in my "add or remove programs" in my Control Panel. Yet, when I go to view something on the net using it, I get the message to get it. 

Can anyone help me get it to work? (I am using Windows XP with all updates and Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702 with all updates.) When I downloaded the flash player, I did so with my antivirus off during the entire time of download/installation.

I don't know if it makes a difference or not; but I, also, have installed "Adobe AIR version 1.5.3.9130" from Adobe Systems Inc. as well as "Adobe Reader 9.3.2" from Adobe Systems; and I have the "Adobe Reader 9.3.2 - CPSID_53951" update from "go.adobe.com/kb/ts_cpsid_53951_en-us". (I have no idea how those got on my PC and I do not know what they are for. I am guessing they have something to do with using the AdobeFlash.)


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Flash Player 10 is for Windows 7, 64-bit version. Are you sure you are running a 64-bit OS?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Qhorseman said:


> Flash Player 10 is for Windows 7, 64-bit version. Are you sure you are running a 64-bit OS?


This is incorrect. Adobe Flash 10.x is available for any Win 32 bit systems.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Kari said:


> This is incorrect. Adobe Flash 10.x is available for any Win 32 bit systems.


If I am wrong, I stand corrected. Sorry for the bad info. I was pretty sure Adobe said it was for the 64-bit systems. I recently upgraded my system to 7 Pro, and the old Flashplayer would not run, Adobe directed me to install the 10 beta version. I had the same problems at first but finally got the 10 version to install. I still have to switch over to the 32-bit version of IE for some websites


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have "Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX, Version 10.2.152.26" that I downloaded from "www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer/", publisher "Adobe Systems Incorporated". It is showing as "installed" in my "add or remove programs" in my Control Panel. Yet, when I go to view something on the net using it, I get the message to get it.
> 
> Can anyone help me get it to work? (I am using Windows XP with all updates and Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702 with all updates.) When I downloaded the flash player, I did so with my antivirus off during the entire time of download/installation.
> 
> I don't know if it makes a difference or not; but I, also, have installed "Adobe AIR version 1.5.3.9130" from Adobe Systems Inc. as well as "Adobe Reader 9.3.2" from Adobe Systems; and I have the "Adobe Reader 9.3.2 - CPSID_53951" update from "go.adobe.com/kb/ts_cpsid_53951_en-us". (I have no idea how those got on my PC and I do not know what they are for. I am guessing they have something to do with using the AdobeFlash.)


1) Go into Add/Remove Programs and un-install any Adobe products listed. Adobe AIR is not needed unless you are building specialized web apps.

2) Go this  Adobe website and download the Adobe Flash un-installer and follow the instructions to remove Flash.

3) Go to the Abobe Flash website and re-install Flash

4) Check that Flash is working. If so, go to step 5. if not post back here.

5) Instead of using Adbobe PDF reader (which is severly bloated and needs constant security patching) use Foxit PDF Reader. Click on the link to the " 4.3 for Windows" download button.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Kari. I will do those things.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............OK Kari , I did as you advised and completely purged Adobe products from my computer , and installed Foxit reader ! Is there a Foxit replacement for Flash Player or will I just not beable too view these items ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

it is my understanding that Foxit is just a reader for pdf files period. Flash player is a different ball game altogether.
Correct me if I am wrong.
But I had Foxit for a time. But gave it up because of one pdf file I was trying to open and Foxit could not do it. Went back to good old Adobe and I opened that file with ease.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

fordy said:


> ...............OK Kari , I did as you advised and completely purged Adobe products from my computer , and installed Foxit reader ! Is there a Foxit replacement for Flash Player or will I just not beable too view these items ? , thanks , fordy


You still need Adobe Flash player installed as Foxit is for viewing PDF files only.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> But I had Foxit for a time. But gave it up because of one pdf file I was trying to open and Foxit could not do it. Went back to good old Adobe and I opened that file with ease.


On the other hand, I have also experienced where Adobe Reader would not open a pdf file yet other programs such as Foxit or PDF-Xchange could open the same file with no problems.'

The same could be said about MS Word, Open Office et al...


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Kari said:


> You still need Adobe Flash player installed as Foxit is for viewing PDF files only.



...................Thanks for your help Kari ! OK , I tried too download the latest version of Flash Player , but i get this message that I have too download.....something called ActiveX control........Before I can download FP ! I don't want Act. X whatever on my computer because it has given me many problems in the past with it's silly little popup messagers across the pop of my screen ! Is it really necessary for Act.X too be on my computer for FP too work properly ? Thanks , fordy


----------

